# New Acquirement today.



## Drzdave58 (Sep 30, 2021)

1964 Moulton. Upgraded with a Sturmey Archer 8 speed hub.


----------



## Drzdave58 (Oct 13, 2021)

Drzdave58 said:


> 1964 Moulton. Upgraded with a Sturmey Archer 8 speed hub.View attachment 1487725



I have finished cleaning and assembling the bike. New tubes and tires, new grips, saddle, new cable housing. Waiting for new pedals, bar end plugs and Moulton transfers to arrive.  Removed the mud guards for now. Had its maiden voyage yesterday and it rode nicely.


----------



## vince72 (Oct 13, 2021)

How is the shifting?


----------



## Drzdave58 (Oct 13, 2021)

vince72 said:


> How is the shifting?



I got it dialed in good. So far I’m happy. I have a Sturmey Archer 5 speed on my other Moulton which is a little more finicky.


----------



## jimbo53 (Oct 15, 2021)

Drzdave58 said:


> I have finished cleaning and assembling the bike. New tubes and tires, new grips, saddle, new cable housing. Waiting for new pedals, bar end plugs and Moulton transfers to arrive.  Removed the mud guards for now. Had its maiden voyage yesterday and it rode nicely.View attachment 1495228
> View attachment 1495229
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful job! Love the radial spoked front wheel.


----------



## Drzdave58 (Oct 15, 2021)

jimbo53 said:


> Beautiful job! Love the radial spoked front wheel.



Yes...I thought the radial spokes were kinda cool too.


----------



## Drzdave58 (Oct 20, 2021)

I had the cranks and chainwheel polished, what a difference.


----------



## Drzdave58 (Oct 21, 2021)

New MKS pedals came in today so this bike is a done deal for now. May change the saddle to a brooks tho.


----------



## Drzdave58 (Apr 17, 2022)

I’ve made some recent changes to these 2 Moultons


----------



## The Spokemaster (Apr 17, 2022)

Radial spoking on a 36 hole hub can increase the likelihood of hub flange failure

Same goes for 1-cross on 36 hole


----------

